# nano fish with alot of personality



## bloatedguppy (Feb 24, 2008)

Well unforchantly my 2nd sixed line wrasse passed away unforchantly as he jump outta my tank while I was floating my new coral and I did not realise it till it was too late. I had him for a week so I may be able to get another one from the lfs but I'm just thinking of maybe getting something different as I feel bad for killing 2 beautiful fish. I have a 14 gal biocube with 2 oce clowns that are awesome, snail,2 cleaner shrimp, hermits and an emerald crab. I'm looking for a fish with great color and personality thats why I liked the six line wrasse so much. I'm also looking for something that is quite active and looking like it's working all the time. Any ideas or should I just get another wrasse?


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

lawnmower blenny maybe or a purple firefish maybe, some mollies acclimated (the silver and black lyretails look really nice in a marine envirionment), limited on options with a 14g.


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

I don't know if I wrasse would work in your tank, I was also dying to get a wrasses but I turned it down knowing my tank would not work out. Maybe a firefish?


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

I agree with a couple of firefish.
A lor of small gobies like the Citron Goby or sharknose goby are cool too


----------



## jrdeitner (Feb 7, 2010)

some type of blenny or goby would be best... you may be able to get a school of chromis ( which look great under strong lighting)


----------



## bloatedguppy (Feb 24, 2008)

Well most of you are saying blennies and arent they related to dragonets? If so would they be hard to take care of? I was looking at a lawnmower blenny but it says they need algae and I already have snails to do that and would'nt a 14 gal biocube be to small? The only thing I don't like about firefish is there to shy. The one I have hides alot in another tank I have. Anyway keep the comments going.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Dragonets are hard because they eat copepods mainly, but not all blennies are dragonets.
I think gobies have the best personalities of all. 
Maybe look into a pistol shrimp and some watchmen gobies to bond with it?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Go with a Tailspot blenny. Smaller than an Algae Blenny.


----------



## bloatedguppy (Feb 24, 2008)

Tallonebball said:


> Dragonets are hard because they eat copepods mainly, but not all blennies are dragonets.
> I think gobies have the best personalities of all.
> Maybe look into a pistol shrimp and some watchmen gobies to bond with it?


Would the pistol shrimp get along with my peppermint and cleaner shrimp?, and with all the 12 snails, fish and emerald crab in a 14 gal biocube? I'm sure the goby would be fine but would'nt that be over doing my tank?


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

You know I'm actually not sure about that, FistFirst would be able to answer that better than me, hes very experienced with that.


----------



## bloatedguppy (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm now reconsidering of getting some gobies I can get a group in my tank. I was looking and reading at clown gobies which look pretty cool but it says they can get aggresive with there own species. Are there any gobies like these that I could have with my 2 clowns? I would like to get around 3-5 but I would like to hear what you guys would say.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Yes a pistol would be fine with cleaner shrimp... Differen't niched animals generally do fine together. 
3-5 gobies would be a high number for a 14 gallon... A pair wouldn't though, and there are too many gobies to mention that would work. look here 
www.liveaquaria.com


----------



## bloatedguppy (Feb 24, 2008)

I was thinking of getting a pair or 1 bangaii cardinal they remind me of my angelfish when I was doing freshwater. Yeah now rethinking it 3-5 would be to much.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

All I can say is that I've never had much luck with Bangaii Cardinals, Pajama Cardinals I have kept easily though.


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

I just recently lost my bangaii cardinal that I've had for quite some time, and moved him from tank to tank a few times and he was always hardy and did well.


----------

